# squirrel hunting license/permit question



## thechamp316

do you need a furtaker permit in order to hunt squirrel?




http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/list.aspx?category=12&age=4&resident=1


"A fur taker permit is required (except for coyote) in addition to a hunting license to hunt or trap fur-bearing animals."


----------



## Huntinbull

No you do not. Squirrel is considered small game. Fur bearing animals are generally anything that is taken for commercial use of the fur, ie raccoon, mink, muskrat, beaver, etc. No one wants squirrel hides, though some use squirrel-tails for lure making and fly tying.


----------



## thechamp316

Huntinbull said:


> No you do not. Squirrel is considered small game. Fur bearing animals are generally anything that is taken for commercial use of the fur, ie raccoon, mink, muskrat, beaver, etc. No one wants squirrel hides, though some use squirrel-tails for lure making and fly tying.


thanks, i thought so...never got one before but reading that kinda got me thinking...


----------



## Huntinbull

The DOW officer for your county has a phone number in the back of the regulations book. You can call 1-800-wildlife for answers also.


----------

